# JESSE VALADEZ - Gypsy Rose



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)

It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning. 

Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.

Please keep the Valadez and Imperials family in your prayers.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:angel: :angel: rip


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

RIP


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Our prayers continue to go out to the Valadez and Imperials family. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ms Bowtie (Jan 25, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity CC in Arizona would like to express our condolences to The Valdez Family and the entire Imperials Family. We will keep the Valdez & Imperial Family in our prayers! 

BigMando Aldama
V.P. Identity C.C. Arizona


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MAY HE REST IN PEACE....... NEXT TO OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST WE HAVE LOST A LEGEND BUT HEAVEN NOW HAS A TRUE LOWRIDING LEGEND... *


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

dam!....my condolences to jesse's family...the lowrider comunity has lost a true legend:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one more for his FAMILY..... may they come together in these hard times. 
i know i lost my grandmother exactly one year ago....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

r.i.p. from majestics north texas


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers goes out to the Valadez family. We lost a very special person


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

My thoughts a prayers go out to Jesse, Lil Jesse and the entire Valdez Family along with the entire Imperials family. 

My deepest condolences. Jesse - you inspired me to cruise in a Lowrider growing up. I will never forget your impact and the impact Imperials had on me when I was little kid watching 'em cruise Closter Park in the late '70's in Salinas, CA. It nice to visit you and tell you last Saturday "THANK YOU", thank you for your passion and inspiring others to dream.


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

r.i.p from goodtimes baltimore


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 12:16 PM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


My thoughts and prayers go out to LB and the Valadez family ,may he rest in peace. :angel: :angel:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

R.I.P.

from the ENTIRE Stylistics Inc family.... 

our prayers are full for the family


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

Ride in peace :angel:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

R.I.P 
:angel:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 10:16 AM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


RIP FROM THE SICKSIDE FAMILY :angel:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 12:16 PM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


REST IN PEACE 
MY BROTHER


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

RIP from Street Dreamz C.C.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

REST
IN 
PEACE
OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY
FROM MIDNIGHT VISION CC FAMILY 
UR IN A BETTER PLACE NOW LOW RIDING WITH GOD IN THE PASSENGER SEAT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ride in paradise you will be missed :angel: :angel:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Another legend on his way to heaven R. I. P


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

RIP :angel:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:angel: :angel: 
A sad day in lowriding, my condolences to the valadez family and the Imperials family.. much love and respect.. Latin World c.c.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

REST IN PEACE FROM GOODTIMES, TUCSON AZ.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

May he Rest In Peace from all of us in the Individuals Family


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

We will Jesse and his family in our prayers. Ride in peace. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOO THE HOMIE,LIL JESSE,SAD TO HEAR BOUT YOUR JEFITO'S PASSIN,HE WILL BE TRUELY MISSED,BUT BEYOND THAT HE WAS YOUR JEFITO,THAT RITE THEIR IS A GREATER LOSS,TO LOSE 1'S DAD IS,OR MUST BE DEVISTATING TO YOU N YOUR FAMILIA...A LEGEND ,AN ICON,BUT FOREMOST MY HOMIES JEFITO....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LIL JESSE,YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK BRO....BIG VIK,VICE PREZ SANTANA C.C......MAY HE RYDE IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT 2 DA ENTIRE 'VALDEZ' FAMILY! MAY DA LEGEND OF LOWRIDER HISTORY ''MR. JESSE VALDEZ'' CRUISE IN PEACE! U WILL TOTALLY BE MISSED FOREVER. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT, EL ADAM & DA TOGETHER FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Rest in peace. My condolences and prayers are with your family.


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

you will be missed from Thee Artistics c.c may you ride in peace and my deepest condolences to the family and to jesse jr.


oso & thee artistics car club :angel:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

:tears: :angel: A sad day but he will be remembered. Rest in Peace!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Jr and the Valadez family. Your father was a true legend. He may be gone but he will never be forgotten :angel: 
~The Balandran family~


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

rip
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel: 
R.I.P. 
A true legend will be missed and will be well remembered.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

Ride In Peace to one of the originals of the life style I cherish ever so deeply.

Mr. Valadez, ur legacy will continue on for as long as lowriders grace the streets.

The Outfit C.C. expresses our condolences. 
:angel:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*rip*


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

www.OGRIDER.COM

Posts: 3,155
Joined: Jul 2002
From: SAN FERNANDO CALIF
Car Club: O.G.RIDER .C.C. GANGSTER 




QUOTE(LAUGHING BOY @ Jan 29 2011, 11:27 AM) 
At this time, I want to thank everyone on Layitlow from Car Clubs, Lowriders, and Lowrider Enthusiats for all the prayers and condolences. Today, Saturday, January 29th 2011, earlier this morning, my father Jesse O. Valadez Sr. just passed away. My father has been battling colon cancer for the past three years and lost this war. But, at the end, today, he is in a better place where there is no suffering and pain, in heaven.

Jesse Valadez II



WOW , I CANT BELIEVE IT. EVERYBODY KNOWS THIS WAS A GOOD MAN. ONE OF MY FRIENDS. ALWAYS WAS HAPPY HIM AT THE SHOWS. ILL MISS SEEING YOU BIG JESSIE. ALL MY PRAYERS RIGHT NOW ARE WITH YOU. IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO LIL JESS, PLEASE HIT ME UP. ME AND MARTHA WILL BE AT THE FUNERAL 4 SURE.
WITH ALL OUR LOVE AND RESPECT TO JESSIE AND HIS FAMILY. TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR ME AND MARTHA AS WELL. REST IN PEACE MY BROTHER...... 

--------------------
http://www.OGRIDER.com

Lowrider Carshows & Street Scenes DVD'S.
O.G.RIDER ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Our deepest condolences goes out to the Valadez family... Rest in peace Jesse  :tears: :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

That's sad news... My father in law just went to see him a few days ago... 


May he rest in peace :angel: Our prayers are with you LB and the whole Imperials family


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY CONDOLENCES TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY AND THE IMPERIAL CC 
MAY HE REST IN PEACE ONOTHER LEGEND LOST 
HIS SUFFERING IS NOW OVER AND HE NOW GETS ETERNAL LIFE AND GETS TO REALLY ENJOY EVERYTHING REMEMBER WE ARE HERE PUT IN THIS EARTH FOR A REASON AND ITS ONLY TEMPORARY HE NOW IS WATCHIN OVER US FROM UP OBOVE AND SMILING TALKIN TO THE REST OF THE LOWRIDER BROTHAS THAT WEVE LOST AND SAYING WITH A GRIN 

""WOW WE REALLY MADE AN IMPACT DOWN THERE"
THANK YOU FOR PAVING THE WAY FOR ALOT OF US 
AND MAY YOU R.I.P
FROM JAY GONZALEZ
AND THE THE REST OF THE GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

My Condolences to the Valadez Family, may Jesse R.I.P :angel:


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

rest in peace :angel:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

May Jesse Sr rest in peace!! I had alot of respect for him and can say proudly that i knew him even with all the BS that went on years ago..water under the bridge..I am deeply saddened to know that he is gone.The lowrider world is a little less bright with him and other ORIGINALS gone...may his family take comfort in knowing that he was well loved not only by them but the whole Lowrider Movement.. I believe in the three deaths. The first is when our body stop functioning. The second is when we are lowered into the ground and the third and final death is when there is no one alive who knows who we were. I believe that as long as someone is still living who knows who you are you will never truely die! Little Jess take comfort that you father will live along time in your heart and memories as well as the hearts,minds and memories of many in the Lowrider community and your father as a true LOWRIDER LEGEND will never truely be gone.....on behalf and Me and my familia our sincere condolences!!

"Richee"


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

Chosen Few Car Club Pottstown PA.would like to extend our Deepest Condolences on the passing of Jesse Valadez Sr. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*R.I.P.
:angel: :angel: :angel:
FR: BAJITO C.C.
LEGENDS NEVER DIE.*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

We all lost a dear old friend this morning. Benny and I just got back from Big Jesse's in East La and our prayers are with the entire Valadez Familia & the IMPERIALS NATION at this time.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

My prayers are with the Valadez Family


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

RIP TO THE MAN.......AND LEGEND :angel: :tears:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:16 AM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
My prayers and thought go out to the entire Valadez family. A true inspiration to many. Gone but never fogotten. RIP


----------



## CadillacDan (Oct 4, 2002)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

God bless the Valadez family. May we not forget the lessons that Jesse taught us through the way he lived his life.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

R.I.P. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALDEZ FAMILY AND ALL THEE IMPERIALS MEMBERS.. NEWCROWD CC


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

R.I.P. lost a lowrider legend :angel:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

RIP a REAL LEGEND.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW, I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR THIS. JESSE VALADEZ WAS A TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND AND ICON. MAY HE REST IN PEACE. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO LIL JESSE AND THE VALADEZ FAMILY.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

R~I~P :angel: TO REAL LEGEND OF LOWRIDING~~~ FROM THE CORDOVA FAMILY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

RIDE IN PEACE FROM THE USO FAMILY ARE PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS ,HE WILL BE MISSED :angel:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 29 2011, 03:35 PM~19731549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILIA & THE O.G. IMPERIALS SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.JESSE SET HIGH STANDARDS FOR US TO FOLLOW WITH HIS ONE OF A KIND CAR GYPSY ROSE THAT WAS AHEAD OF ITS TIME & STILL LOOKS GREAT TILL THIS DAY IMPERIAL MATERIAL.MAY HE REST IN PEACE A TRUE LOW RIDING LEGEND.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

RIP  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

RIP


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

On behalf of Southern Royalty C.C. Our condolences go out to the Valadez Family and may Mr. Jesse Valadez Rest in Peace. :angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Dayum!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

We would like to extend our deepest condolences to the Valadez family from AmigoS car club San Diego.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

R.I.P From Living It Up C.C Atl


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:angel: RIP...


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Ride In Peace, to a legend of our sport. Our condolences goes out to the family and the IMPERIALS from the DELINQUENTZ southbay / l.a. harbor area.


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:tears: :angel: our condolences to the Valadez family.and Imperial c.c.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:angel: R.I.P OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY . :angel: 
FROM WESTSIDE C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

R.I.P. FROM BLVD KINGS
:tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: *R.I.P TO A MAN WHO HAS BECOME A LEGEND. AND FOR THAT YOU WILL NEVER DIE. * :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family....
May he Ride in peace, from Chosen Few C.C. PA


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jan 29 2011, 11:04 PM~19733174
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  R.I.P  TO A MAN WHO HAS BECOME A LEGEND. AND FOR THAT YOU WILL NEVER DIE.   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



Well said homie.......


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

* R.I.P. from Islanders Car Club 



Our prayer go out to him and his family 
*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

R.I.P TRUE LEGEND WE JUST LOST


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Very sad,been following the other thread,RIP.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: My condolences to the Valdez family. Gone but will never be forgotten! RIP MR. Valadez


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Condolences to the Valadez family. It saddens me to see a lowriding legend pass away. For me as a kid watching the opening credits for Chico and The Man and the Gypsy Rose passing through was what made me love the lowriders. May you rest and ride in peace. You will be missed and honored forever.
Alex Microphone Fiend Garza.
Stylistics Los Angeles


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this man and this car is legendary. rip


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

:angel: REST IN PEACE FROM: THE OLDIES CAR CLUB FAMILY


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R.I.P. from Ohio...


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

que valla con dios. from the latin world family.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:tears: :angel:
RIDE IN PEACE JESSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Jan 30 2011, 12:34 AM~19734465
> *R.I.P. from Ohio...
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 10:16 AM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


RIP


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

may he rest in peace, spoke to good friend of mine jesse newphew lil vince,my deepest condolance to the valdez family, just a sad time :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

thoughts and prayers are with the family... ourlife car club


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

:angel: RIP!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

r.i.p.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Sincere condolences and prayers for the entire Valadez family, Imperials C.C., and to all the fellow riders that lost a legend. You paved the way and for that, you will never be forgotten.
Ride In Peace! -Eazy Duz It C.C. Seattle


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW!! THIS IS JUST A SAD DEAL!! I HAVEN'T BEEN ON LAYITLOW IN 2 DAYS AND THIS IS THE FIRST THING I SEE!! MAY YOU REST IN PEACE BROTHER JESSIE!!! YOU WILL TRULY BE MISSED BY ALL OF US...LIL JESSIE TOO....IM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BROTHER!! GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!!! GOD BLESS THE LOWRIDER!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

This will be a day long remembered.....R.I.P :angel:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

:angel: May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

CONDOLENCES FOR THE VALADEZ FAMILIA & FOR THE IMPERIAL C.C
MR VALADEZ A LEGEND PARA NOSOTROS

R.I.P JESSE :angel:


----------



## Gatos94 (Jul 3, 2010)

R.I.P Jesse Valdez. Im glad i had the honor and privlage to meet you.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE CARNAL, AND MY CONDOLENCES TO LIL JESSIE AND THE VALADEZ FAMILIA, ALSO TO THE IMPERIALS C.C.... FROM ME, NEWSTYLE C.C. & STREETLOW MAGAZINE....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Jesse, may you rest in peace. My condolences to Jesse Jr. and the family and also the Imperials family. 

Jesse will be greatly missed by the lowriding community, also on this side of the ocean.

Me and the whole of Romantics CC are greatly saddened by this news, we will keep the memory of Jesse alive and carry him in our hearts forever.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

R.I.P TO A TRUE LEGEND.....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:tears: :angel: 
RIP Jesse Sr....it was an honor to have been able to meet you and hear your knowledge


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Rest in Peace Big Jesse (pic 2009)...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:angel: may he ride in peace


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

* :angel: May he Rest In Peace. * :angel:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

RIP


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

may he ride in paradise :angel:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:angel: 
R.I.P


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

He will be missed! R.I.P.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

May he rest in peace  :angel:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: rip


----------



## BiggB420 (Jul 11, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

R.I.P. to a Legend .............Ride in Peace..


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

REST IN PEACE YOU WILL BE MISSED FROM UNIQUE DIECAST FAMILY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for being my friend sir. All the laughs, talks, meetings, working on cars, times on the phone and at your bed side won't be forgotten. You were always kind to me. 

I'm going to miss you but we'll be along soon.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

much love god bless the VALADEZ family.OUR PRAYS GO OUT from DUKES ALBUQUERQUE NEW,MEXICO


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

In behalf of INSPIRATIONS Car Club, our deepest condolence to the Valadez familia and Imperials Car Club. May Mr. Valadez Rest in Paradise as he is one of the greatest Lowrider legends. He may be gone but will never be forgotten. 

My prayers are with the family. :angel: :angel:

Carlos Fuentes

INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FRISCO CHAPTER.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

RIP may god be with you...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Caprice81 (Jan 12, 2011)

R.I.P To A Lowrider Legend From Our Style L.A. Car Club


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NOT MUCH TO BE SAID OTHER THAN RIDE IN PEACE CAUSE YOU WILL ALWAYS KEEP ON CRUISING THRU THE LIFES OF MANY LOWRIDER ENTHUSIAST THAT WERE INSPIRED BY YOU ALSO BY OF COURSE YOUR FAMILY!!! R.I.P. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Star_Car73 (Jan 31, 2011)

rip jesse 
you will be terribly missed by all you have touched.
sarah & danny padilla


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 30 2011, 11:14 AM~19736852
> *Jesse, may you rest in peace. My condolences to Jesse Jr. and the family and also the Imperials family.
> 
> Jesse will be greatly missed by the lowriding community, also on this side of the ocean.
> ...



Well spoken homie. RIP Jesse.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

MAY BIG JESSE REST IN PEACE,HIS LOWRIDER LEGACY WILL ALL WAYS KEEP HIM IN OUR HEARTS FOREVER,ME AND ALL OF THE CALIRIDER FAMILY SEND OUR CONDOLENSES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY LIL JESSE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## He's Back (Oct 16, 2010)

The Dukes Car Club extend their Deepest Sympathy and Condolences to Lil Jesse and the Valadez Family and Thee Imperials on the loss of Jesse Valadez..
another True Legend is Riding in Paradise..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:worship: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

deepest condolences and prayers go out for the valadez family and imperials family from royal diamonds car club,jesse was a legend and an icon and will always be remembered. 

:angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

R.I.P PEACE

TRUE INSPERATION IN MY EYES!


----------



## SDLOWKO (Jan 19, 2009)

ON BEHALF OF OLDIES CC SAN DIEGO, WE SEND OUR PRAYERS TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY. MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE.


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good Timers would like to attend the services.....is it a private service ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip


----------



## LOWRIDER559 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jesusg1313 (Feb 1, 2011)

God Bless to you and your familia, I remeber the Gypsy Rose in the first lowrider magazine I had ever seen. You are truly a legend in my book.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

RIP :angel:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 29 2011, 11:23 AM~19730469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP from Oldies Car Club (San Fernando Valley) :angel:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

REST IN PEACE TO A LOWRIDING LEGEND. SEEING THIS CAR OVER AT ARMANDO VALADEZ' HOUSE IN MIRA LOMA IS WHAT GOT ME INTO LOWRIDERS. MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY.


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND BROWN PERSUASION C.C. de STOCKTON OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY AND THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB.I AM DEEPLY SADDENED TO HEAR OF THE PASSING OF MR.JESSE VALADEZ.NOT ONLY A LEGEND,HE WAS THE CHOSEN ONE WITH AN IDEA,A DREAM.AND BECAUSE OF THAT DREAM HE WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN,BECAUSE HE ALONE WILL FOREVER BE REMEMBERED AS "THE WORLD'S MOST FAMOUS LOWRIDER"~GYPSY ROSE~ OF THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB.


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:angel: may you rest in peace jesse you will never be forgotten :angel:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:16 AM~19730063
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


R.I.P FROM CLASSIC STYLE C.C. SORRY FOR THE LOST IMPERIALS C.C. AND VALDEZ FAMILY


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

May you REST IN PEACE SIR.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Rest In Peace


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

I received the news sunday while at the GNRS that Jesse passed. I am saddened to hear of such news. I can say I am proud that I at least shaked that man's hand. On behalf of Hightone c.c. we would like offer our condolences.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

On behalf of the entire USO CC, I would like to express our deepest sympathy for the Valadez familia. Lil Jess, you and your familia will be in our thoughts and prayers but your Jefito is cruising a smoother path now. 

To our esteemed Brothers of the Imperials CC, we send our love and prayers as well, you lost a legend. If we can be of any help in any way, don't hesitate to hit us up. Our deepest condolences to all who were a close part of Big Jess' life. 

Robert & Kita :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Jr. over at Danny D's shop and I had to go by and give Danny a well deserved L&R for stripping Jesse's "Gypsy Rose" casket because the Homie's Edgar, Sal and Danny D all did an outstanding job for our very dear friend <span style=\'color:black\'>"Low Riding Legend & The Wolds Most Famous Low Rider" Mr. Jesse Valadez & the IMPERIALS CC. "GYPSY ROSE" POR VIDA! </span></span>


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*

Rosary services for Jesse Valadez, Sr. will begin Friday, Feb. 4, 2011 at 8.pm at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Address is 532 South Atlantic Boulevard, Los Angeles, CA 90022 (323) 264-3353. Mass will commence Saturday morning (Feb. 5, 2011) at 9.am at Saint Alphonsus Catholic Church. Burial services will follow the mass at Rose Hills Memorial Park & Mortuary located at 3888 South Workman Mill Road, Whittier, CA 90601.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Jesse Valadez a "True Low Riding Legend" and the "Gypsy Rose" Por Vida! 
Services are on the corner of Atlantic Blvd. & 6th St. in East LA.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

REST AND RIDE IN PEACE BIG HOMIE.. WISH I COULD MAKE IT THERE BUT IM PRETTY FAR FROM WERE ITS GONNA BE AT..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Much love and respect and may you rest in peace Jesse SR.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*if i had the extra cash i would make it out there to pay my respect to the Valadez and Imperial family....

HIS memory will live on forever and ever... As long as there are lowriders his name will be spoken with great joy..... as we get older we will teach our children about this great man.....!!!!!*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 1 2011, 03:00 PM~19757376
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Jr. over at Danny D's shop and I had to go by and give Danny a well deserved L&R for stripping Jesse's "Gypsy Rose" casket because the Homie's Edgar, Sal and Danny D all did an outstanding job for our very dear friend <span style=\'color:black\'>"Low Riding Legend & The Wolds Most Famous Low Rider"  Mr. Jesse Valadez & the IMPERIALS CC.  "GYPSY ROSE" POR VIDA!   </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...






RYDE IN PEACE JESSE :angel:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19760355
> *if i had the extra cash i would make it out there to pay my respect to the Valadez and Imperial family....
> 
> HIS memory will live on forever and ever... As long as there are lowriders  his name will be spoken with great joy..... as we get older we will teach our children about this great man.....!!!!!
> *


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2011, 01:36 PM~19730177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said any better! Mr.Valadez may you Rest In Peace! Your leagacy will live on through those of us you've inspired over the years! :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: Chingo foto Homie, "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: Chingo foto Homie, "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

I was Googling Jesse's name this morning just to see what would come up and to my surprise, there were dozens of links associated with him. 

Not just within the lowriding community either. That goes to show you what kind of impact a humble man, born in East LA can have in a world that is strewn with negative stereotypes towards lowriders. What a privilege it is to know Jesse and to be able to learn what it truly means to be "Imperial Material"

One of the best lines written about him is below. 

_Jesse’s work has become internationally known, and his crowning achievements have pushed lowriding into a culture far beyond what anyone would have expected. And while it took decades to recognize Van Gogh’s talents, it only took a few years for Jesse Valadez to be recognized for his.

Taken from BCND._

I hope my life can leave a legacy half as impactful as Jesse's. But then again, men like him, only come around every so often. Good thing he was our friend and the Lord blessed us with his love, guidance and friendship. 

Can anyone even take a guess at how many young men Jesse has impacted for good over his lifetime? I know I am one of THEM!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

rip jesse a true legend he changed the game forever 

legends live forever and he is one of the few that his legacy will be passed from generation to generation


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Rest In Peace brother jesse you will be missed and never forgotten :yessad: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

****UPDATE***

Immediately following the burial services for Jesse Valadez there will be a reception at Legg Lake Park in Whittier. All are invited to attend although this will be a "pot luck/bring your own" event regarding food and drink. The park charges $6 per vehicle on weekends, so please bring correct change. 

For those driving cars to Rose Hills Memorial for Jesse's burial there will be a caravan with Imperials Los Angeles leading the way to Legg Lake. All clubs and solo lowriders are encouraged to participate. 

Any questions related to Jesse's farewell can be addressed here, the Imperials topic, or our Facebook page. Thank you. *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Legg Lake Address;

*823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733
(626) 575-5526*


----------



## Gardengrove63 (Nov 6, 2010)

R.I.P Jesse from the Sickside car club well miss u


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

***UPDATE***

Immediately following the burial services for Jesse Valadez there will be a reception at Legg Lake Park in Whittier. All are invited to attend although this will be a "pot luck/bring your own" event regarding food and drink. The park charges $6 per vehicle on weekends, so please bring correct change.

For those driving cars to Rose Hills Memorial for Jesse's burial there will be a caravan with Imperials Los Angeles leading the way to Legg Lake. All clubs and solo lowriders are encouraged to participate.

Any questions related to Jesse's farewell can be addressed here, the Imperials topic, or our Facebook page. Thank you.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2011, 09:40 PM~19772844
> ****UPDATE***
> 
> Immediately following the burial services for Jesse Valadez there will be a reception at Legg Lake Park in Whittier. All are invited to attend although this will be a "pot luck/bring your own" event regarding food and drink. The park charges $6 per vehicle on weekends, so please bring correct change.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Our Japan President Sensei and a couple of members & Big Jesse and LiL Jesse with much L&R.


----------



## Sensei (May 2, 2007)

Deepest condolences and prayers go out for Valadez familia and Imperials CC. 
I remember you Legend Big Jesse. :angel:


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Bigg Jesse is the definition of OG in Lowriding. No doubt.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

YOU WILL BE MISSED & GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Our prayers go out to the Valadez and Imperials family :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 2 2011, 11:19 PM~19773986
> *YOU WILL BE MISSED & GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER... :angel:  :angel:
> *


X48 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

rip :angel:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*  Wow...Beautiful!  *

On behalf of the Imperials Car Club, Thank You for the outstanding audio and video tribute you made on *Jesse Valadez* and of the World's Most Famous Lowrider * "The Gyspy Rose." * :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thouse (Nov 11, 2010)

our prayers go out to the Valadez family, from the family of Ernest House family.


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

RIP HOMEBOY


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19772427
> ****UPDATE***
> 
> Immediately following the burial services for Jesse Valadez there will be a reception at Legg Lake Park in Whittier. All are invited to attend although this will be a "pot luck/bring your own" event regarding food and drink. The park charges $6 per vehicle on weekends, so please bring correct change.
> ...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TO-THE -TOP :angel:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 3 2011, 12:27 AM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE ... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

R.I.P Brother God Bless


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a really nice video.


----------



## Mahto (Jun 24, 2006)

Comprehend each in the end when time is over Again into ancient the soul may be we do not know thanks for the laughs my thoughts to you an your family


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Much respect to a Legend! You will be missed but never forgotten! Ride in Peace our Brother! :angel:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

City Style sends our sympathy to the family!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :angel:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

like around what time will you guys be at legg lake


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Deepest condolences to the family, from The Garcia family. RIP my friend


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 4 2011, 01:41 AM~19784921
> *like around what time will you guys be at legg lake
> *



tough call on that one, leo. mass is probably over at 10am, most everyone will be at Rose Hills by 11-1130am. it depends on how long the burial services are and the caravan pace to Legg Lake. 

safe to "assume" we'll be there after 1pm.... 

best thing would be to check with others or online for updates through out the day.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

paying homage !Rip


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

paying homage !Rip


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

My heart Is broken. I love & will miss u dearly jesse.
I have comfort in knowing I will see him again, In the after life.

respectfully,
MARTHA SANCHEZ
OGRIDER


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST HEARD THRU THE GRAPEVINE THAT 2MARO,THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES WILL RECOGNIZE THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE,JESSE VALADEZ,N PERMIT FOR THE DAY ONLY LOWRIDERS TO BE ON WHITTIER(WAS SAID ON CHANNEL 4 NEWS :h5: )FOR RECOGNITION OF MR VALADEZ.....WE'LL BE THIER FOR HIS LAST CRUZ DOWN THE BLVD!!RYDE IN PEACE JESSE :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

Print Share Buzz up!retweet0diggsdigg

When the Valadez brothers decided to start a car club, it was a childhood dream come true.

"When we get out of junior high school I said, can we start a car club? He looked at me and says 'it will never happen.' It will happen. Watch this. Time went on. We traded our bucks for cars," remembers Armando Valadez, car club member.

So in 1964 Imperials Car Club was born, and the cruising through East Los Angeles became legendary.

"When you're cruising you feel like somebody's watching you. Where are these guys coming from? But we grew up in East LA," according to Armando Valadez, car club member.


Jesse Valadez remembered Lowrider Legend Remembered 
WATCH 
Lowrider Legend Remembered
Armando's brother Jesse, was the man who owned the most celebrated lowrider in the history of lowriders, the "Gypsy Rose."

Jesse passed away last week, losing his battle with colon cancer.

The "Gypsy Rose" had a staring role in the opening credits of "Chico and the Man," and when the band "War" came out with "Lowrider" they gave the song to the club before anyone else heard it.

And Jesse, by all accounts was the heart and soul of the Imperials. He was always concerned that the club represented East LA in the best possible way.

"Always to show the public that they were people of good character, and were willing to help the unfortunate," states Olivia Valadez, Jesse's sister-in-law.

"I was ten years old back in the days, and I still remember it like yesterday. Every time I see that car, the "Gypsy Rose" it brings back memories. A lot of memories," according to Richard Valadez, Jesse's nephew.

Cruising the streets of East LA isn't allowed anymore, with the exception of Saturday February 5th, when members of car clubs from throughout California and beyond will gather to escort Jesse to his final resting place.

Services are scheduled Saturday at the St. Alphonsus Catholic Church and end at Rose Hills Cemetery. 532 S. Atlantic Blvd. in East Los Angeles.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

<embed width="576" height="324" src="http://media.nbclosangeles.com/designvideo/embeddedPlayer.swf" flashvars="v=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nbclosangeles.com%2Fi%2Fembed_new%2F%3Fcid%3D115338044%26path%3D%2Fnews%2Flocal-beat%2F" allowFullScreen="true" AllowScriptAccess="always" /> <p style="font-size:small">View more videos at: http://www.nbclosangeles.com.</p>
DAMM,DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST IT FROM THE NEWS SOURSE,REALLY GOOD VIDEO


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

got off the cell, to show it quick,this for you Jesse :angel:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 4 2011, 08:20 PM~19790856
> *JUST HEARD THRU THE GRAPEVINE THAT 2MARO,THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES WILL RECOGNIZE THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE,JESSE VALADEZ,N PERMIT FOR THE DAY ONLY LOWRIDERS TO BE ON WHITTIER(WAS SAID ON CHANNEL 4 NEWS :h5: )FOR RECOGNITION OF MR VALADEZ.....WE'LL BE THIER FOR HIS LAST CRUZ DOWN THE BLVD!!RYDE IN PEACE JESSE :angel:
> *


good to hear they are doing that for a lowriding legend. may he rest in peace. my prayers to the family and the club.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 4 2011, 07:20 PM~19790856
> *JUST HEARD THRU THE GRAPEVINE THAT 2MARO,THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES WILL RECOGNIZE THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE,JESSE VALADEZ,N PERMIT FOR THE DAY ONLY LOWRIDERS TO BE ON WHITTIER(WAS SAID ON CHANNEL 4 NEWS :h5: )FOR RECOGNITION OF MR VALADEZ.....WE'LL BE THIER FOR HIS LAST CRUZ DOWN THE BLVD!!RYDE IN PEACE JESSE :angel:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 4 2011, 06:51 PM~19791095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 4 2011, 01:30 PM~19788297
> *paying homage !Rip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

His memory will live on for many many years to come.... Let's teach the youth who jesse was and what he meant to the lifestyle we live.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel: FOR JESSE VALADEZ,GOIN FOR THE CRUZ OF A LIFETIME,REST IN PEACE HOMIE......BIG VIK,SANTANA C.C


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

May he rest in peace (Jesse Valdez) and sincere condolences to his family and loved ones, on behalf of the DeAlba Family, and Mario's Auto Works. It was a pleasure and great honor for us to retouch Gypsy Rose. May God bless him and give him forgiveness.

Adrian DeAlba


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:angel: REST IN PEACE :angel: CONDOLENCESES TO HIS FAMILY AND LOVED ONES FROM MANIACOS C.C


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://m.helenair.com/news/national/articl...968f4ac3a8.html


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rip


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/station/as-se...-115337944.html


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

That would be sweet if the Familia brought out Gypsy Rose to the Legg Lake gathering :x:


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://enews.earthlink.net/article/us?guid...33-7344a8bf694c


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Feb 5 2011, 03:05 PM~19796269
> *http://enews.earthlink.net/article/us?guid...33-7344a8bf694c
> *


I just got back. They wrote that article pretty quick :wow:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 5 2011, 11:36 AM~19795195
> *That would be sweet if the Familia brought out Gypsy Rose to the Legg Lake gathering  :x:
> *


They did. Actually they drove it in. I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Is Legg Lake still on? Passed by a few times and not a single ride.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 5 2011, 03:59 PM~19796549
> *Is Legg Lake still on? Passed by a few times and not a single ride.
> *


I left a lil over an hour ago and everyone was still there. Sheriff rolled in with the cavalry and chopper because they thought there was open alcohol, so not sure how long they'll be kicking it. Sheriff was cool though and said they weren't trying to be insensitive. The spot is off to the right side when you enter. You can't see it from where you pay to get in, but keep rolling and you'll see everyone if they're still there.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

very positive article in my local paper 

http://www.thetelegraph.com/articles/car-5...ladez-club.html

r.i.p 

i was actually amazed to see it in a small town paper like this.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 4 2011, 08:20 PM~19790856
> *JUST HEARD THRU THE GRAPEVINE THAT 2MARO,THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES WILL RECOGNIZE THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE,JESSE VALADEZ,N PERMIT FOR THE DAY ONLY LOWRIDERS TO BE ON WHITTIER(WAS SAID ON CHANNEL 4 NEWS :h5: )FOR RECOGNITION OF MR VALADEZ.....WE'LL BE THIER FOR HIS LAST CRUZ DOWN THE BLVD!!RYDE IN PEACE JESSE :angel:
> *


That's awesome, I hope somebody takes pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

The casket looks amazing.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

ABC7 is going to have a story on the funeral


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 5 2011, 04:04 PM~19796578
> *The spot is off to the right side when you enter. You can't see it from where you pay to get in, but keep rolling and you'll see everyone if they're still there.
> *



so its not at the location posted on page 1.


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*Viewing 2/4/11*

*A Beautiful Casket For A Beautiful Man Of God...*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*Actor Danny De La Paz Even Came To Pay His Respects To Jesse....*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*All The Clubs Came To Pay Their Respects, The Church Was Overflowing With Friends And Families Who Came To Pay Their Respects...*

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/viewing2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19796919
> *so its not at the location posted on page 1.
> *


I didn't look to see where the post said to go. :dunno:


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19792561
> *
> *


VERY NICE VIDEO, LOTS OF MEMORIES, MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY.....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Its on channel 4 right now.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Descanse en paz el senor Jesse Valadez :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

This funeral was surrounded with so much love & respect. I am honered to be part of history in the making. Jesse Touched my heart as he did to others, he will be forever missed.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Feb 5 2011, 08:35 PM~19797753
> *This funeral was surrounded with so much love & respect. I am honered to be part of history in the making. Jesse Touched my heart as he did to others, he will be forever missed.
> 
> 
> ...


REST IN PEACE!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Feb 5 2011, 07:48 PM~19797848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP....... jesse...

great pics out and about>>>


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

On behalf of Latin Cartel C.C. of Baytown Texas our deepest condolences goes to the Valadez Family. A true pioneer


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

RIP Jesse, 
My condolences to the Valadez family and the Imperials. :angel:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

here are a few pics I took from todays service.. Rest in peace Jesse.. A legend in the game and will never be forgotten... :angel:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember. Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof. My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin. My father planted a seed and watched it grow. Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him. I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....

Jesse Valadez II


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *



:worship: Wish I could have been there homie... :angel:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 10:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


:tears: :angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

IMPERIALS FOR LIFE


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel: RIP


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 6 2011, 04:51 AM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


i would like to send you and your family my condolences, your father was a pioneer of lowriding and a huge inspiration to many of us,and always will be. if it wasnt for him paving the way back then, we wouldn't be where we at today.


R.I.P Mr Valadez
a tru lowrider legend,pioneer and icon.

long live the gypsy rose .
:angel:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Much love and lots of respect to the VALADEZ and IMPERIALS families from LIMITED cc los angeles and santa maaria chapters. Jesse valadez was a person to me that showed pride of what low riding is to be legend and to dedicate time to this sport he showed that low riding could be a lifetime hobbie. REST in PEACE may the lord be with him and his family


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *



<span style=\'color:black\'>"JESSE Y GYPSY ROSE POR VIDA"</span>
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
:angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 5 2011, 11:39 PM~19798983
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>"JESSE Y GYPSY ROSE POR VIDA"</span>
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

One word: Overwhelming.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the pics everybody. Seriously, thanks for the pics. I wish I could have been there myself.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld, Carnales Unidos and Majestics having lunch after the funeral


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I set my DVR to recording the local LA news channels because their all reporting on Big Jesse's funeral service from earlier today in East LA where it all began!


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 6 2011, 12:54 AM~19799063
> *I set my DVR to recording the local LA news channels because their all reporting on Big Jesse's funeral service from earlier today in East LA where it all began!
> *


I DID TOO I JUST SEEN THE FUNERAL ON FOX 11 NOW IMA WAIT FOR CHANNEL 7 I HEARD ITS GONNA BE ON THERE TOO


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Feb 6 2011, 12:01 AM~19799099
> *I DID TOO I JUST SEEN THE FUNERAL ON FOX 11 NOW IMA WAIT FOR CHANNEL 7 I HEARD ITS GONNA BE ON THERE TOO
> *


and nbc 4


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 10:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


Sorry for your loss brother


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7942005


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ,Feb 4 2011, 10:41 PM~19791546_@~
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :worship:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Nothing but Love & Respect from the big "T" for the Carnal Big Jesse.
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: </span>


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 5 2011, 11:51 PM~19799049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :angel: :angel: RIDE IN PEACE JESSIE....YOU WILL ALWAYS BE MISSED.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: RIDE IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ SR. YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY AS WELL AS THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 6 2011, 06:31 AM~19799812
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  RIDE IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ SR. YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE VALADEZ FAMILY AS WELL AS THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2 :angel: :angel: R.I.P


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19798376
> *Just wanted to take the time and thank everyone who came out today and made this day a memorable day to remember.  Today, is really the Superbowl of Lowridering, and a day that brought together the Lowrider Movement and Chicano Movement together under one roof.  My father, Jesse Valadez Sr. made an impact on everyone from thick and thin.  My father planted a seed and watched it grow.  Everyone has a rose inside each and everyone of you either by an inspiration, a greeting, or just knowing who my father and having a humble conversation with him.  I will miss my father greatly, long live the Gypsy Rose, long live Jesse Valadez Sr. who is in our hearts, long live his legacy that will live forever....
> 
> Jesse Valadez II
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

RIP Jesse God bless :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

<object id="otvPlayer" width="400" height="268"><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/static/flash/embeddedPlayer/swf/otvEmLoader.swf?version=&station=kabc&section=&mediaId=7942005&cdnRoot=http://cdn.abclocal.go.com&webRoot=http://abclocal.go.com&configPath=/util/&site=" ></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed id="otvPlayer" width="400" height="268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"	allowscriptaccess="always" allownetworking="all" allowfullscreen="true"	src="http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/static/flash/embeddedPlayer/swf/otvEmLoader.swf?version=&station=kabc&section=&mediaId=7942005&cdnRoot=http://cdn.abclocal.go.com&webRoot=http://abclocal.go.com&configPath=/util/&site="></embed></object>


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7942005


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

RIP Mr. Jesse Valadez. :angel: 

Don't know if it is destiny the way things happen but but Mr. Valadez was born in 

1946 (reverse 46 and its 64), he was a founder of the Imperials CC that was 

formed in 1964, he owned Gypsy Rose which is a 64 and Mr. Valadez passed away 

at the age of 64. Could it be a coinsidence or just the way God planned it to have

Mr. Valadez be an icon, an inspiration and a true legend to the world of Lowriding 

and in the culture of Lowriding.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man not many people can bring this many riders together and this man did. look at how many different clubs are there to show him love . That is what lowriding is about. Im sure he was watching everyone with a smile on his face saying i did it. A true legend in the game.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 6 2011, 09:45 AM~19800436
> *man not many people can bring this many riders together and this man did. look at how many different clubs are there to show him love . That is what lowriding is about. Im sure he was watching everyone with a smile on his face saying i did it. A true legend in the game.
> *


x71


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

TTT my pops even said RIP fa Gypsy man Live on through us...Speechless


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

My respect to the "Valadez Family" 
Thanks to everyone who posted pictures & coments. I could not make the trip from Tulsa, Oklahoma but after looking at all the pictures and reading the coments I could realy feel the pain. We will miss you Jessie SR


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

RIP MR Valadez


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

REST IN PEACE BROTHER JESSE MAY YOUR LEGECY LIVE FOREVER,


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:angel: RIP MR VALADEZ :angel:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Some of the cars and bikes that were riding for Jesse and the Imperials. Much props to the bikers and some lowriders that were blocking traffic at the intersections.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## youngnlow (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, i remember reading lowrider magazine wen i was younger seeing his lowrider rip brother


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

RIP Jesse! :angel:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 5 2011, 10:13 PM~19798462
> *IMPERIALS FOR LIFE
> *


 :thumbsup: Prayers for you guys George...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

:tears: :tears: A TRUE LEGEND....R.I.P. JESSE :angel: :angel:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

*It was an Honor to be able to attend the services for Mr. Valadez yesterday. My prayers are with Jesse his family, friends, and the Imperials. I have some pics that I will post soon.*


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

May MR VALADEZ continue his legacy with his heavenly father :angel: I think a lot of lowrider show car builders can learn a lot from MR VALADEZ. He showed with his legendary "Gypsy rose", that you can have a show car and drive it for the rest of your life without "getting it dirty". May the Lord be with the VALADEZ family as well as the Imperials cc as they remember such a legend. May other lowriders, whether show status or not, *keep it in the streets*.


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 6 2011, 12:46 PM~19801215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Crysler300............  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*Jesse Valadez Sr. Burial 2/5/2011:*<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/burial20.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Very touching pictures, my condolenses to Mr. Valadez' family and all the members of the Imperials CC.
I spoke to several people who were at the funeral and impressed by "Buggs" speech. If anyone video taped "Buggs" speech, please post it.
THX.


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace Jesse, :angel: :angel: 
prayers to to whole family and Imperials cc , 

Mr. Gypsy Rose will live forever in our hearts.


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*Mariachis Sing to Jesse.....*


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 6 2011, 05:23 PM~19803388
> *Nice pictures Crysler300............
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

A Very Special moment...Mando (Jesse's Brother) Lays His White Gloves & IMPERIALS Chain In The grave...









The Church was Filled With Friends & Families and all The Clubs Came To Show Their Respects.....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19804570
> *Very touching pictures, my condolenses to Mr. Valadez' family and all the members of the Imperials CC.
> I spoke to several people who were at the funeral and impressed by "Buggs" speech.  If anyone video taped "Buggs" speech, please post it.
> THX.
> ...


the best speech hats off to buggs for saying what people were thinking but didn't say thanks buggs


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 6 2011, 10:46 PM~19805767
> *the best speech  hats off to buggs for saying what people were thinking but didn't say thanks buggs
> *



Yes Sir, MrGM84

Hopefully someone recorded his speech and will post it.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

man, this picture hits so close to home that i couldnt help but tear up a little bit.. what a beautiful service jesse had, and how appropriate it was for such a good man. Like many others, Gypsy Rose was my inspiration to get into this beautiful and amazing cultura. Not to mention the fact that Jesse acted the way a lowrider should, with respect and humility towards others. RIP to the man that did so much for our lifestyle, and may God be with his family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

She was a cover girl, had a bit part in a popular 1970s TV show and was an icon of car culture. "Gypsy Rose," an award-winning Chevy Impala admired for its elaborate floral paint job, was known in the world of cruising lowriders as one of the most tricked-out muscle cars of a generation.

FILE - In this Feb. 10, 2008 file photo, visitors to the Peterson Automobile Museum examine a 1964 Chevrolet Impala "Gypsy Rose" lowrider in Los Angeles. She was a cover girl, had a bit part in a popular '70s TV show and was an icon of car culture. "Gypsy Rose," an award-winning Chevy Impala admired for its elaborate floral paint job, was known in the world of cruising low-riders as one of the most flamboyantly tricked-out muscle cars of a generation. On Saturday, the rose-covered ride will lead a funeral procession through East L.A., behind the hearse that carries its owner to his final resting place. (AP Photos/Ric Francis, File) AP

On Saturday, the pink, rose-covered car rode atop a flatbed truck, leading a funeral procession of lowriders through East L.A., behind the hearse that carried its owner to his final resting place.

Car clubs from across Southern California and as far away as Las Vegas rolled out to pay their respects to Jesse Valadez, a founding member of the Imperial Car Club. Valadez died of colon cancer Jan. 29 at age 64.

"He loved that car. It was known as the legend of the lowriders," said his brother Armando, 63, who co-founded the Imperial Car Club with Jesse in 1964. "It was his pride and joy. It was his baby."

Mourners, many wearing shirts touting their car clubs, gathered Saturday morning for a service at St. Alphonsus Catholic Church, before joining the procession to Rose Hills Memorial Park, ten miles east in Whittier.

The first "Gypsy Rose," a 1963 Impala, was featured in the NBC sitcom "Chico and the Man," which brought customized cars into the national spotlight.

"`Chico and the Man' was the beginning of everything. That car opened the door for everything you see now," said Joe Ray, editor of Lowrider magazine. "I don't know how lowriding would be today without him, his car and that club. He was a pioneer. The name of his car and his car club and East Los Angeles are all synonymous to me."

Valadez's friends in the club bought a casket painted with roses for him to be buried in. At the cemetery, mourners lined up to place freshly cut roses on top of the casket.

"Jesse lived for his club," said his older brother Gil. "Everyone looked up to the Imperials back then because they had the best lowriders."

According to East L.A. legend, "Gypsy Rose" inspired so much envy that one night in the early `70s a rival car club, or maybe a gang, attacked it with bricks, doing so much damage that it could never be a show car again.

"Car clubs were considered gangs on wheels back then," Ray said. "But it was just fists and maybe knives, no guns. There were rivalries, but they wouldn't touch your car."

Valadez started over with a 1964 Impala, decorating it with more elaborate roses this time, upholstering the interior in hot pink, and installing a cocktail bar in the backseat and a chandelier where the rear dome light used to be. The paint job took two and half years, his brother said.

The car's intricate flower patterns, designed by Walt Prey of Walt Studios in Van Nuys, were "heralded as one of the best paint jobs ever," said Ray. "It set the tone for a lot of the custom jobs back then."

The car rode low but not too low _ about 5 inches off the ground _ because Jesse Valadez "didn't like to play with hydraulics," said his brother Armando. "That came later."

Ray, 55, grew up down the street from Valadez and was president of the Lifestyle Car Club.

"We went head to head in car shows and competitions. I was always looking to my left at him. And I know he was looking at me," Ray said.

The candy colored "Gypsy Rose" got a lot of attention at car shows and cruising on Whittier Boulevard.

"The girls were attracted to those crazy nail-polish colors," Ray said. "I'd only go one block before my ex-wife was pinching my leg and we had to get out of there."

Later as lowriders became more established and law enforcement cracked down on cruising, Valadez became a mentor and role model for a new generation of car fanciers and helped other car clubs, Armando Valadez said.

Meanwhile, the "Gypsy Rose" was featured in advertisements for car shows and soon was touring the country.

"When Jesse's car was invited to Texas, all the way across the country, I knew it was big," Armando said.

The car traveled the country with lowrider tours and was featured at the Peterson Auto Museum's "La Vida Lowrider" exhibit in 2008.

Ray said the funeral caravan would make him and others nostalgic for old times.

"We were serious competitors back in the day. But when you grow older and go back 30 years, you become friends," he said. "You realize things have changed, and you appreciate those memories and sharing them, because some people aren't around anymore."

Valadez is survived by two daughters and a son, Jesse Jr., who is also an Imperial member and will inherit "Gypsy Rose."


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I remember meeting Jesse back in the 80s and seeing GYPSY ROSE one of a few people that got me into lowriding ....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

IM SO SORRY VALADEZ FAMILY AND IMPERIALS C.C. FOR YOUR LOSE. CRUIZE IN PEACE MR. VALADEZ.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I remember seen lowriders when we first moved to (S.G.V)L.A county back in 71.i thought they were pretty cool and i liked what i saw but what i remember the most was looking at the up and coming show of Chico and the man on TV and i saw the Gypsy Rose on the bigging of the show cradits i got all excited to see a Lowrider on TV. and after that it was on.every time it came on TV i would only look at the bigging of the show just to see the GYPSY ROSE and all the Lowriders in the starting cradits.after that i would go out side and start building my lowrider models or work on my lowrider bike and didn't bother looking at the show until the following week againg just to see the cars.ahhhh good memories.GYPSY ROSE was the first costume lowrider i ever saw on TV.and thats what got me more into lowriders.......


THANK YOU 

MR VALADEZ (r.i.p)

p.s who would of thought when i grew up i would own a part of IMPERIALS HISTORY .i was one of the owners after the movie of the 63 IMPALA that hopped with the BLUE MONTE CARLO in the movie boulevard nights........


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

My deepest condolences goes out to the Imperials Car Club and my upmost respect to Jesse Valadez "Mr. Gypsy Rose". We should all know what it means to "Stand On The Shoulders Of Giants" to see life in a more broad view.

- Darrick


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Much love to the homies on the bikes that were helping with the traffic control.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM VIDEO TAKEN BY WIFE N A MEMBER OF MY CLUB.....IT WAS AN HONOR BEING AN ATTENDING HIS CEREMONY,HE WAS A LEADER,A FATHER,AN UNCLE,1 OF THE TRUE FOUNDING FATHERS OF LOWRIDING,BUT FAR MOST HE WAS A FRIEND.....RIP JESSE...




(my bad,i was callin my homie at the to let us in)

















:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE ONLY 1 I'VE SEEN SO FAR IN THE NEWS...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BADASS VIDEO MY HOMIE JOSEPH F DID FOR JESSE VALADEZ SR.....RIP


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

STYLISTICS C.C los angeles


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COLORS SHOWIN THIER RESPECTS...THE 1'S THAT I SEEN.....
OF COURSE.....








:nicoderm: 
















































































































































ALL SHOWIN FOR THIS 1...


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

On behalf of the Santana C C Family , it was a an honor to accompany a true Legend of Lowriding to his final cruise down Whittier Blvd. and onto his final resting place. Ryde in Paradise, Jesse "Mr.Gypsy Rose" Valadez :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

it was a honor to attend the parting of a true low-rider legend....all i saw was love and respect......from the church to the park it was a good day and the sun was out and it was a great day to bring yo lo-lo- out and ride one last time with a fellow rider R. I. P. brother.....


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

To honor a man the way Jesse Valadez Sr. was honored is a tribute to his Family and Legacy that he leaves behind. Myself and another member attended the Rosary on Friday night and we were amazed on how many people were in attendance to show Support, Respect and Love to a MAN that single handidly changed the Lowrider culture. The Gypsy Rose is and forever will be an ICON in the lowrider community but Jesse Valadez Sr. will and forever be the Pioneer who led the Lowriding culture to mainstream America. The people and clubs who were in attendance on Friday and Saturday witnessed a True Legend and Pioneer being layed to rest. To Jesse Valedez's Family and Imperial Family I regretfully extend our condolences to you. You have lost a Father, Husband, Son, Uncle, Friend, but for those of us that did not know him as you did lost an Icon, Pioneer, Legend, and True Lowrider of his time to the Lord. People say when we pass away a true measure on how we lived our life will be on how many people attend our funeral services, well I guess Jesse Valadez Sr. lived his life to the fullest because on this past Friday and Saturday I could honestly say without knowing him personally that he touched many lives through his family and friends and his passion for the Lowrider Movement.

To Mr. Jesse Valadez Sr., Imperial Material, Gypsy Rose Legend I bid you farewell, to the Valadez Family my prayers go out to you.

God bless, and May the Lord be with you.

EastSide Car Club


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

may him ride in peace :angel:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

R.I.P. BIG JESS


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Condolences to the Valadez family and the Imperials car club from Ultimate Riders C.C.


----------



## Sensei (May 2, 2007)

View My Video
This is Japanese TV program in 2005.  
R.I.P. Big Jesse :angel:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
RIP JESSE *







:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sensei_@Feb 8 2011, 04:40 PM~19820510
> *View My Video
> This is Japanese TV program in 2005.
> R.I.P. Big Jesse :angel:
> *


Interview from 2005 of Big Jesse & the Gypsy Rose at a benefit car show in the OC. Chingon Sensei Gracias for sharing this video with us. Like Sensei said RIP Big Jesse. In the photo is of course Big & LiL Jesse, Sensei TECHNIQUES JAPAN President, Keno & Compa are a couple of our JAPAN members. We have such great memories of our dear Friend Big Jesse and he will be missed greatly but he will never be forgotten. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a picture of me and my boy......A Future Imperial Member attending our Presidents passing..


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 9 2011, 01:04 PM~19828002
> *Interview from 2005 of Big Jesse & the Gypsy Rose at a benefit car show in the OC.  Chingon Sensei Gracias for sharing this video with us.  Like Sensei said RIP Big Jesse.  In the photo is of course Big & LiL Jesse, Sensei TECHNIQUES JAPAN President, Keno & Compa are a couple of our JAPAN members.  We have such great memories of our dear Friend Big Jesse and he will be missed greatly but he will never be forgotten.
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> ...


RIP - BIG JESSE :angel:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 10 2011, 02:37 PM~19837528
> *Here is a picture of me and my boy......A Future Imperial Member attending our Presidents passing..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0,7858686.story

:angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19849292
> *http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0,7858686.story
> 
> :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

LA TIMES ARTICLE 2/12/2011

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-...0,7858686.story


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

rip god bless


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

The Very Best to all whom attended the services as well as those that were there in spirit. This includes the "Fine Gente" that worked Jesse's casket.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

rip my friend and your missed. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:angel: R I P :angel:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

R I P :tears: :angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

**BREAKING NEWS**

Tomas Vasquez, President of Thee Imperials Car Club mother chapter just announced the latest addition to our club. 

"Due to circumstances beyond our control, membership is growing at the fastest pace ever recorded," Vasquez announced. "We can't wait to see the sparks fly as our latest chapter scrapes down those streets of gold!"

The new plaques have been cast (see below) and sources tell us that they are made out of 100% pure gold!

The following "eternal" officers have been announced:

Big Jesse Valadez, Sr. - President (Gypsy Rose)
Eddie "Garras" Aranda - Vice President (X Rated)
Lil Louie Flores - Treasurer (Innervisions)
Art Valadez - Secretary (King Orchid)

Car Committee - No need, everything is perfect there!

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16.


----------

